# Minimum weight for mini lop junior and holland lop



## crimson (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't have the new standard of perfection book yet. Need to find out what the minimum a holland lop and mini lop can weigh to show as a junior. Thanks


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 6, 2011)

Holland Lop
Junior Bucks and Does- Under 6mos of age. Minimum weight 2lbs.

Mini Lop
Junior Bucks and Does- Under 6mos of age, weight not over 6lbs. Miniumum weight 3lbs.


----------



## crimson (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## dutchandminiloplover (May 6, 2011)

Hey, I have lots of shows, and I just found this. I'm really upset that the min. weight is 3 pounds, because that means I can't show ANY of my Mini Lop at the upcoming shows within the next two weeks!! Thanks for posting this, though.


----------

